# Light sensor



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

This may sound like a stupid question but where is the light sensor on the Thunderbolt. (The Shoot Me) screen grabber says that you can take pictures by covering the light sensor. It suddenly doesn't work for me anymore. Don't know why yet. I know there are two small holes in the back of the case that nobody has ever said what they are for. are they the light sensors?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Right where the check mark is. Where is says Verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

It's all good. Thanx dadsterflip


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

BTW, those two holes in the back cover...they are just two holes in the back cover.

They do nothing...they are just where the metal plate for the antenna connection are "pinned" to the plastic case.

Hmmm, maybe they open a dimensional portal??? LOL


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

The two holes are probably test points to make sure the antenna is getting proper contact when the cover is on.


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

dnakaman said:


> BTW, those two holes in the back cover...they are just two holes in the back cover.
> 
> They do nothing...they are just where the metal plate for the antenna connection are "pinned" to the plastic case.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe they open a dimensional portal??? LOL


probably. lol. I would have overlooked them but even my body glove case has a hole where those two holes are so I figured they were useful for something.


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere it's for noise cancelling/video mic. But the Antenna thing makes sense given the contacts underneath it...

Anyone know what the IR light on the earpiece grille is? I always thought that was the light/proximity sensor...


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

There's an IR light on the ear piece grille? Now my head hurts.


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

Ya, just pull the cover off and look at it, you'll see what I'm talking about. There is nothing underneath where the two holes are on the body of the phone except solid plastic. I thought it was funny too, since I have the Body Glove case as well.


----------

